# Hardest Hitting Fighter P4P



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

we all know Bones is not the hardest hitting as it took him 3 rounds of clean shots to put Shogun away, and it wasn't even his punching power that did it...

Yes i am a Jones hater

That being said i wanna say its between Rampage and Silva and shogun and carwin of course... even fedor lol... however people like BJ Penn come to mind as well

i dont wanna hear about people like cote and manny or stann or Leben coming into this conversation because they are cabbage... PS. im actually a fan of all them... aldo doesnt count cuz TKO's dont count...


LHW seems to be the best place for power and speed to come together for one hit KO power. i can only think of one HW that come to mind because they are all hit and miss as far as KO's go

unless unconsciousness happens it doesnt cout


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> we all know Bones is not the hardest hitting as it took him 3 rounds of clean shots to put Shogun away, and it wasn't even his punching power that did it...
> 
> Yes i am a Jones hater
> 
> ...


Bold = WTF?

Hes a featherweight so its less likely for his to clean KO people, besides TKO's happen for a reason its because someone is STOPPED due to STRIKES.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hardest hitting I would say maybe BJ Penn.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Robbie Lawler is the hardest hitting fighter.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Drew McFedries punches pretty hard


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Paul Daley hasn't been mentioned yet for some reason...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The H-Bomb,

Hendo can knock anyone out at 205...and he is a small fighter for that weight.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup, I would say Paul Daley p4p is the hardest hitter.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rampage


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> we all know Bones is not the hardest hitting as it took him 3 rounds of clean shots to put Shogun away, and it wasn't even his punching power that did it...
> 
> Yes i am a Jones hater
> 
> ...


So many things wrong with this post.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Anderson takes this, when he his u the fight is over no matter what.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Hardest hitting I would say maybe BJ Penn.


Who could have guessed that you would say BJ...

oh prolly everyone.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Daley
Rampage
Gomi


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Paul Daley hit's like a MPTHERF8CKER. Look at the way Hazelett flies away after getting hit.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Paul Daley or Rampage. Very rarely do they ever fight without rocking their opponent.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Hendo, Daley. Fedor, Pat barrys legs there just wayy to many


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor/Carwin.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

wtf i may not be in a completely sober state of mind, but at least say WHY my post is filled with wrong

ya idk why hendo slipped me

ya kno... that way we can beef and hate!


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Carwin no doubt, yea he is a heavy weight, but christ on a crutch, the man hits you and your head goes splitch. But at the same time I have to agree with Rampage & Hendo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Daley or Carwin for me.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Who could have guessed that you would say BJ...
> 
> oh prolly everyone.


HAHA yeah I kinda forgot about Anderson and Daley even Hendo has a beast hand.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Michael Bisping


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Michael Bisping


No no you read it wrong, its hardest hitting fighter not hardest HIT fighter.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Intermission said:


> No no you read it wrong, its hardest hitting fighter not hardest HIT fighter.


Bah, I'm a Bisping fan and find 95% of the shit people post trying to be funny just plain boring.

But I'll give you props... I got a chuckle out of that remark :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just trying to be sarcastic


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hixxy, stop failing at being sarcastic!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Daley is an obvious choice. I reckon Gilbert Yvel is up there too.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I can tell you the last guy i'd want to punch me in the face is Shane Carwin by far.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

All time I say Bruce Lee.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Junior Dos Santos!


----------



## CanadaMMA (Mar 21, 2011)

alistair overeem has put some people to sleep, combination of size, speed and power makes him pretty devastating with his hands, elbows, knees or kicks. 14 career KO's another 5 or 6 TKO's.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

rygu said:


> Well I can tell you the last guy i'd want to punch me in the face is Shane Carwin by far.


That reminds me of an insightful quote I heard once.

_"There is no one alive that can let Shane Carwin punch them in the face and be cool with that."_ - *Joe Rogan*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably either Overeem or Marlon Sandro.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*Love it or hate it...reality is real*


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

p4p i dunno

but shane is the hardest puncher in mma that ive seen, maybe alistair but id be leaning towards shane.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Kinda a silly topic; but i'll indulge. There really are two kinds of "power"; raw and technical. Carwin has brutal raw power; the kind of power that knocks you out from an off balance jab. Then there is power that comes from being technical and comes not from torque and winding up, but from angles, moves and feints that you do not see. The post above shows Daley do a "check hook" that is clearly perfectly timed and countered to deliver "power." I will take technical powerful striking over the wind up big punchers like Robbie Lawlor (sp). "Hands of stone" Smith probably hits hard but he is so predictable and one dimensional, good fighters will not ever FEEL that power. With that, if power cannot connect; does it even exist?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

daveh98 said:


> Kinda a silly topic; but i'll indulge. There really are two kinds of "power"; raw and technical. Carwin has brutal raw power; the kind of power that knocks you out from an off balance jab. Then there is power that comes from being technical and comes not from torque and winding up, but from angles, moves and feints that you do not see. The post above shows Daley do a "check hook" that is clearly perfectly timed and countered to deliver "power." I will take technical powerful striking over the wind up big punchers like Robbie Lawlor (sp). "Hands of stone" Smith probably hits hard but he is so predictable and one dimensional, good fighters will not ever FEEL that power. With that, if power cannot connect; does it even exist?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Dan Henderson.



rygu said:


> Well I can tell you the last guy i'd want to punch me in the face is Shane Carwin by far.


Ah that is a different topic all together, though.

The person I would least want to be hit by is Overeem, no question.


----------



## Homeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Carwin , Daley , Rampage , Hendo , Penn. Thats how i would put it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ROCKET FISTS.



seriously enough said.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No Chael Sonnen nominations?


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Rauno said:


> No Chael Sonnen nominations?


Actually Chael did the latest sports science experiment at there labs, his punches were measured above Cain's... check it out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tigerblood said:


> Actually Chael did the latest sports science experiment at there labs, his punches were measured above Cain's... check it out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0


OH you freaking got me.

But on the real... Chael is a beast.

Fux them hatas


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

id say rampage


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

tigerblood said:


> Actually Chael did the latest sports science experiment at there labs, his punches were measured above Cain's... check it out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0


What the eff. :laugh: Got my daily dose thanks to you.


----------



## Master Shake (Dec 7, 2007)

Melvin Manhoef has to be right up there, hands that can break the granite chin of Mark Hunt are something special.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

candidates are:
Daley
Anderson
Hendo
Carwin
Overeem
JDS
Penn

Edit: also Chael Sonnen made me lmao. That man can't crush a bug with his fists.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Semtex.
However, with great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm surpised no one mentioned Cain yet?!:confused02:
Just to compare, Shoguns punch was measured at around 1180lbs.
I know, it's silly to measure pure power since other factors such as accuracy are more important, but Cain's got some serious power.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5714505


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*
..thinks this thread is obvious yo. *


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Sport science lost all there credabilty by proving chael has the hardest punch. They need to put silva on there to test his chin. Chael did catch him, but then silva took some shots on purpose when he dropped his hand. Plus that GNp by sonnen in that fight was pathetic. The only thing sadden than his gnp was sheilds on dan henderson.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Sport science lost all there credabilty by proving chael has the hardest punch. They need to put silva on there to test his chin. Chael did catch him, but then silva took some shots on purpose when he dropped his hand. Plus that GNp by sonnen in that fight was pathetic. The only thing sadden than his gnp was sheilds on dan henderson.


I guess he didn't click on the link that was posted.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ballers101 said:


> I guess he didn't click on the link that was posted.


hell no , When i see sonnen name i ignore all the logic of the post and just attack him. Chael sonnen is a bum.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Raw power, Shane Carwin IMO, that guy only has to touch your chin and your out, and he has average technique and little torque. Just solid, knock out an elephant power!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ballers101 said:


> I guess he didn't click on the link that was posted.





marcthegame said:


> hell no , When i see sonnen name i ignore all the logic of the post and just attack him. Chael sonnen is a bum.


You guy's serious? I wasn't being serious that Chael has the hardest punches. :laugh: Just ask Anderson.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Still to date one of the best KO's i've ever seen.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Still to date one of the best KO's i've ever seen.


^^ sick leg kick!


----------



## BJ Penn 101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Chuck , Rampage , Carwin . They all have dynamites in their hands .


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

In terms of P4P power it's hard to choose between Daley and Carwin.. but being English I'll go with Daley 

Just thought I'd compile a list of people's votes so far!

*MMAForum P4P Hardest Hitting List*
1. Paul Daley - *11*
2. Shane Carwin - *8*
3. Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson - *6*
4. Dan Henderson - *4*
5. Fedor Emelianenko, Junior Dos Santos, Alistair Overeem - *2*
6. BJ Penn, Robbie Lawler, Drew McFedries, Anderson Silva, Takanori Gomi, Pat Barry, Gilbert Yvel, Melvin Manhoef, Marlon Sandro, Chuck Liddell and.. Bruce Lee - *1*


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Shane Carwin or JDS no?


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

i say junior dos santos hits hard hehe


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hands down Shane Carwin.

Can someone post a clip of him destroying Mir with his left hand in the clinch? I don't know how to put those little video clips on here.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Aside from those already mentioned, Phil Baroni has a lot of power in his hands, on the rare occasion that he connects. Can't believe nobody has mentioned him.

Not good with gifs, but that right hand that drops an opponent in the UK, is brutal. The dude is out for like five minutes and his brother ends up trying to attack Phil !


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd have to say the following:

Rampage
Vitor Belfort
JDS
Anderson Silva (The beautiful thing is he doesn't even use his entire strength. He just hits right on the button.)
Shogun
BJ
Carwin

Once upon a time Mirko Crocop would have taken this hands down. Fawkin sad man.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Its all right there , Velasquez hits harder than tyson watch the video , he hits 2230 lbs of force harder than any boxer HAS EVER HIT in the sports science show. 

Rampage hit 1800 lbs compared to Cain thats very low. 


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/10/22/1767525/sport-science-cain-velasquezs-punching-power-2230-lbs-of-force


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

its dan henderson. hes a natural 185er who puts 205ers asleep and he also knocked renzo gracie out cold with his forearm during a sprawl. thats ridiculous


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its all right there , Velasquez hits harder than tyson watch the video , he hits 2230 lbs of force harder than any boxer HAS EVER HIT in the sports science show.
> 
> Rampage hit 1800 lbs compared to Cain thats very low.
> 
> ...


205/1800=.114
245/2230=.109

Yeah it's either Cain or Hendo without a doubt


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Id go with Hendo or Carwin.


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

This is a tough question, I'd say Rampage is one of the hardest hitters, Guillard is up there, if McFedries was still in the UFC he'd for sure be up there. Belfort, Carwin, Velasquez and Henderson all hit hard.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd go JDS or Carwin, I'd say Carwin pips him though.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Carwin
Rampage
Daley
Penn
Velasquez


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Still to date one of the best KO's i've ever seen.


I saw this in person. It was pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Still to date one of the best KO's i've ever seen.


Why out of all them is that one of the best you have seen ? or do you mean you witnessed personally i.e Live ?

I feel bad for Melvin he was whipping Lawler so bad it was unreal.










hard hit.


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Robbie Lawler is the hardest hitting fighter.


agreed.



As far as KICKS go, i would say Shogun's leg kicks and Pat barrys head kicks

Edit: As far as the UFC goes, those are my picks.. MMA, Overeem has got to fit in there somewhere


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Catterman said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say Alves in the leg kicks and the old Cro Cop in the head kick department. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Why out of all them is that one of the best you have seen ? or do you mean you witnessed personally i.e Live ?
> 
> I feel bad for Melvin he was whipping Lawler so bad it was unreal.
> 
> ...


Why? Why not? Lawler was getting DESTROYED for 95 percent of the fight. Almost had his legs kicked out from underneath him and then he lands a vicious KO, knocking Melvin out cold.

Everything about it was incredible.


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

Butterbean


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I'd say Alves in the leg kicks and the old Cro Cop in the head kick department. :thumbsup:



Although those exact fighters you mentioned came to mind when i made my post, i still think that shogun trumps Alves. I am a big alves fan, but Shoguns kick registered over 2700 lbs of force. THATS NUCKIN FUTS! and crocop i believe HAD the most devistating head kicks. Currently, i would have to take that away from him. Also since he decided to almost stop throwing the head kick since he came into the ufc, that also discredits him in my book, but will also be one of my most fav. fighters to watch in my book..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cristiane Cyborg


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Aldo with his mountain movers for kicks. And Henderson's right hand.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Why? Why not? Lawler was getting DESTROYED for 95 percent of the fight. Almost had his legs kicked out from underneath him and then he lands a vicious KO, knocking Melvin out cold.
> 
> Everything about it was incredible.


Each to their own , i mean to me KO's are great and the best are spectacular , this seemed kind of tame in comparison to some of the ones that have gone before or after.










I like this one better , Lawler is a beast.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

In the last five years of the UFC its been Chuck.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Knock out of the night/Upset of the year 2008.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Shane Carwin by far. A square hit from him and your head explodes. :fight02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya but that has everything to do with how huge Carwin is. Look at the ko on Ganzaga...that punch would have never had enough power to ko someone if it wasn't coming from a man with enormous strength. Carwin didn't turn into it, didn't use his hips, didn' use his legs and still got the ko.

Give Anderson Silva the power of Carwin ...


...in other words AS gets my vote.

(other than Hendo who I already voted for lol)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would bet Drew McFedries is up there, Cote said he hit him harder than he had ever been hit and Cote has fought Belcher, Leben and Anderson Silva to name a few.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Ya but that has everything to do with how huge Carwin is. Look at the ko on Ganzaga...that punch would have never had enough power to ko someone if it wasn't coming from a man with enormous strength. Carwin didn't turn into it, didn't use his hips, didn' use his legs and still got the ko.
> 
> Give Anderson Silva the power of Carwin ...
> 
> ...


well is this who has the best technique or r who hits the hardest? 

here is the way i look at it. I compare that fighters power to the power of another fighter in the top 10 that weight class. When i look at Shane and how quick his KOs come when compared to another top 10 HW fighter (JDS or Cain) the margin in power bigger than that between Silva and another top 10 (Nate) middle weight. 

However if we are looking for who has the best technique then yeah silva hands down.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Each to their own , i mean to me KO's are great and the best are spectacular , this seemed kind of tame in comparison to some of the ones that have gone before or after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was his KO of Melvin Manhouef not spectacular? The Matt Lindland KO doesnt even compare.

The only KO that I can think of that compares to it is the todd duffee, mike russow KO, but that looked like a real weak punch and it was more humerous than it was devastating.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> well is this who has the best technique or r who hits the hardest?
> 
> here is the way i look at it. I compare that fighters power to the power of another fighter in the top 10 that weight class. When i look at Shane and how quick his KOs come when compared to another top 10 HW fighter (JDS or Cain) the margin in power bigger than that between Silva and another top 10 (Nate) middle weight.
> 
> However if we are looking for who has the best technique then yeah silva hands down.


It's pound for pound who hits the hardest. It has nothing at all to do with how these guys would measure on a punching bag or how fast they KO other guys in a HW division. If Shane was 155 lbs do you think he would have KO Gonzaga with that terrible punch? It has everything to do with technique.

Obviously all Hw's are more likely to get knockouts, so when including them in a pound for pound list you have to use an equilizer. Either pretend Shane Carwin is 155 pounds, or pretend guys like Drew mcfedries and Anderson Silva are 265 pounds.

I personally think a 265 pound Anderson Silva is going to hit with way more power and accuracy than Carwin. That's how you do pound for pound striking in my opinion. If you do it your way you will always have HW's on your list when that isn't what p4p is about. * p4p is always about skill and technique and size being equal.*


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Melvin Guillard, thing is he's a LW, and it's not just his hands, his knees are just unreal


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Anderson. No one else has KOd a 230 lb ex LHW champ with a nonchalant tap to the chin while stepping back. Or KOd a guy who's never been KOd in his decade long career, with a teep.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Robbie Lawler is the hardest hitting fighter.


I will second this one as many who have sparred with him will attest... He hits like a Mack Truck...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Anderson. No one else has KOd a 230 lb ex LHW champ with a nonchalant tap to the chin while stepping back. Or KOd a guy who's never been KOd in his decade long career, with a teep.


That's a combination of power and sniper precision, if that's the case, there is no one close to Anderson Silva.


----------

